# Feeling like im going insane



## natty84 (Nov 26, 2011)

hi fertility friends,
                        I am currently on 10 days holiday from work ready for my third iui attempt and i think im beginning to lose the plot. I feel like an emotional train wreck, cant get it out of my head that its going to fail again. Myself and DH have fallen out and Im not sure I can keep doing this. I wanted to do another stimulated cycle as I feel this will give a better chance. However, DH feels that as it produced the same result as a natural cycle ie just the 1 follicle that there is no point. I was put on a low dose of the drugs last time to see how my body would react so I know they will do a higher dose next time. DH is worried they will then overstimulate and doesnt want to have to cancel the cycle. I just dont think its going to work naturally. Is it better to do a stimulated cycle? I just feel so up and down at the minute, my sister in law is about to give birth, we have a 3 month old new niece and my best friend is 4 months gone. I keep avoiding all my friends and just cant bring myself to see them at the minute. Im snappy and turning into a complete nightmare. I just dont know what to do or where to turn. Does anyone else feel like this? Is there light at the end of this road?


----------



## jellybaby81 (Jul 6, 2012)

hi natty 
did not want to read and run. sorry to hear u are feeling like this. infertility is so poxy on so many levels and really takes its toll on so many aspects of your life. 
my husband also has azoosp and it has been hard to say the least and our relationship has suffered from the strain of treatment. i concieved on diui #2 2 yrs ago but also had 2 cancelled cycles first. the cycle i conceived my son i had 3 follies using gonal f and i really believe that was the key to success. i think a higher dose might be worth a shot for u?? if u can convince ur husband...
i really feel with diui and no female problems its really a matter of time and luck it might take 3 it might take 6 but it should happen
hope this helps
jb


----------



## shellmcglasgow (May 6, 2012)

hi no u'r not going crazy am going into my 4th iui in a few weeks my 1st was cnx as my estrogen level had dipped too low I was devestated as had done everything possible to have good chance, I've since had 2 full iui's which resulted in BFN, I had a big row with DP last week bout where we're going with tx and how it's effecting me like u am turning into a mad crazy woman, my body is not used to all these hormones and I don't know how to process that so I have been snappy and very irritable, but if we get BFP out it we'll handle it.

I am medicated as I need to be natural not an option for me and my clinic will only allow 2 follies and with medicated I've only ever had 1, so I guess it depends on how u respond also I am on menopur 150ml daily which I think is a high dose from what I gather from other girls so if u'r only on a low dose I think it can only help. have u's had a natural then a medicated cycle was there a time difference it response time? just thinking with medicated u kinda know what to expect at each scan, I feel like am a veteran iui now as can pretty much guess what day iui will be if all goes textbook.

do what's good for both of u and good luck with what u decide x


----------



## natty84 (Nov 26, 2011)

hi, thanks so much for your replies. I feel alot calmer now and am hoping ro do a medicated cycle next time if things dont go to plan this time. Just feels very overwhelming at times and its good to see im not the only one going crazy.  I guess i just need to keep positive and remain patient. thank you and good luck to you both, sending babydust to you xxx


----------



## borderbound (Jun 30, 2012)

Natty... I know EXACTLY how you feel. 

My DAD (56) has a 10 month year old. My brother and cousins are due in 6 weeks, and pretty much every month I hear about someone else's happy news. And all I think is 'good for them...' when I got my cousins news my reaction was to cry. 

I had three stimulated cycles that went no where. - my eggs never got to 14mm....

Everyone else, it just happens to, even while on the pill (oh why do they need to tell me that?)

We're in the same boat, please let us know how you get on xxx


----------

